# Best Flashlight



## Don M. (May 31, 2017)

Harbor Freight opened a new store in our area, and I was up there last week and bought a couple of minor tools.  They were offering some small Free items for any purchase....one of which was a small LED flashlight, which I got.  That little rascal works great, and they claim will will run up to 48 hours on 3 AAA batteries.  It has a hook to hang it on something, and also a magnet on the back to stick it to a metal surface.  If you are looking for a handy small light source, this would be a good choice....and it only costs $3.49 if you don't have a store coupon.

https://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklightflashlight-62532.html


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 31, 2017)

I've collected several of those also, love 'em.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 31, 2017)

I have one, and you're right.  It produces a broad even light that's great for walking around in the dark.  They also have a small 9 LED flashlight that they often give away, and it's handy too.  I have several of those.

Don


----------



## Trade (May 31, 2017)

Flashlights have really improved since back in the day. The old ones were so frustrating! They seemed to never work when you needed them. The new ones are dependable, put out lots of light, and the batteries last so much longer!

I've got two. 

For the house I've got a Coleman that takes 6 AA's:

https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Comp...496279541&sr=8-12&keywords=flashlight+coleman

And for the car I have a Rayovac that takes 3 AA's.  

https://www.amazon.com/Rayovac-Virtually-Indestructible-Flashlight-DIY3AAA-B/dp/B004Y6DM9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496279641&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=rayovac+flashlight&psc=1

Both are great products IMO. 

Monday night we had a thunderstorm here and a tree went down a couple of blocks away and took down the power lines. Our power went out at 11:30 pm and was out for about 6 hours. 

Those two flashlights were all I needed. No need for candles like back in the old days. You can turn that little Rayovac on and set it down on it's end pointing upward and it will light up a whole room just like a lantern.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 31, 2017)

Trade said:


> Flashlights have really improved since back in the day. The old ones were so frustrating! They seemed to never work when you needed them. The new ones are dependable, put out lots of light, and the batteries last so much longer!
> 
> Those two flashlights were all I needed. No need for candles like back in the old days. You can turn that little Rayovac on and set it down on it's end pointing upward and it will light up a whole room just like a lantern.



We keep four lanterns in a closet for just that purpose.  One is fluorescent and the other three are LED.  They put out a lot of light for a long time.  Now, our candles are just for Halloween pumpkins.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

How do you store extra batteries.  I heard that putting them in the freezer works.  

All I use is rechargeable batteries especially for flashlights.  

I carry those small LED ones in my pocket for when I am walking at night.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 1, 2017)

I've got one of those also, Santa Clause (My Sister.) gave me one for Christmas.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 2, 2017)

I've got a few of those AAA LED flashlights - they keep getting brighter and cheaper (thought that may be the ones made in China).
But they aren't the 'best flashlights'.
I'm kinda shopping for a dual switch, 18650, LED with zoom lens.   Dual switch means separate switches for on/off and different modes (hi, low, flash...).  18650 is a very common rechargeable battery, up to 3500 mAh.  Zoom lens is for wide to narrow beam, like a mag-lite.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> How do you store extra batteries.  I heard that putting them in the freezer works.  All I use is rechargeable batteries especially for flashlights. I carry those small LED ones in my pocket for when I am walking at night.


 
Storing batteries in a cool place is a good idea...I'm not sure if Freezing them helps.  If you use a fair amount of batteries, you might want to go to EBAY and shop for Duracell "Procell" batteries.  I've used these for years, and they last twice as long as the commercial Eveready, Ray-o-Vac, etc., alkalines sold in the stores, And, on EBAY, they are half the price of the store batteries.  

Rechargeable batteries are OK, but if you measure the voltage after they have been out of the charger for an hour or so, most only put out 1.2 to 1.4 volts...so, I don't think they have much of an advantage.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I'm kinda shopping for a dual switch, 18650, LED with zoom lens.   Dual switch means separate switches for on/off and different modes (hi, low, flash...).  18650 is a very common rechargeable battery, up to 3500 mAh.  Zoom lens is for wide to narrow beam, like a mag-lite.



Here you go...I bought a couple of these a few months ago to keep in the cars, and they work great.  Plus, here's 2 for $16...instead of the "$19.95, Plus processing and handling" that these As Seen on TV ads want for just one. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Tactica...048594?hash=item23781d6892:g:71AAAOSwux5YP5Yh


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 2, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Here you go...I bought a couple of these a few months ago to keep in the cars, and they work great.  Plus, here's 2 for $16...instead of the "$19.95, Plus processing and handling" that these As Seen on TV ads want for just one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Tactica...048594?hash=item23781d6892:g:71AAAOSwux5YP5Yh


THANKS 
I'll check that out


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 2, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Rechargeable batteries are OK, but if you measure the voltage after they have been out of the charger for an hour or so, most only put out 1.2 to 1.4 volts...so, I don't think they have much of an advantage.


Not if you buy 'low self discharge' (LSD) rechargeables, which have been on the market for a few years now.  They are also marketed as 'pre-charged rechargeables'.
I also have and recommend a 'smart' charger that can recondition rechargeable batteries (some, not all).


----------



## nvtribefan (Jun 2, 2017)

Best flashlight=the one that works when you need it


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 8, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Storing batteries in a cool place is a good idea...I'm not sure if Freezing them helps.  If you use a fair amount of batteries, you might want to go to EBAY and shop for Duracell "Procell" batteries.  I've used these for years, and they last twice as long as the commercial Eveready, Ray-o-Vac, etc., alkalines sold in the stores, And, on EBAY, they are half the price of the store batteries.
> 
> Rechargeable batteries are OK, but if you measure the voltage after they have been out of the charger for an hour or so, most only put out 1.2 to 1.4 volts...so, I don't think they have much of an advantage.



People call them "Batteries", but they're actually "Cells".

 A Battery is several units in a  group, like an Artillery Battery, which consists of several Cannons.

 Those big, long flashlights are called "5-cell" flashlights, not "5-battery" flashlights.

Your car battery is composed of 6 cells connected internally in series to provide 12 volts nominal. (Actual charged voltage is 13.6 volts.)

  That's all.....
  HiDesertHal


----------



## IKE (Jul 8, 2017)

I picked up a three 'D' cell LED Maglite last winter that is really bright that I like......they run about $25.00 excluding batteries.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 8, 2017)

My grandson had one of these, after I saw how well it works I just had to have one......also they make great gifts.  No batteries, a little pricey, but I live in the country and you can see a coyote 100 yards out.

www.amazon.com/Stanley-FL5W10-Water...ords=black+and+decker+rechargeable+flashlight


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 8, 2017)

I do not use anything except rechargeable batteries for all my accessories including cameras.  A charger and rechargeables saves tons of money.

In the old days we used to call a flashlight a good place to store dead batteries.  Little did we know that in order to preserve battery life, you should take the batteries out of the flashlight.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 8, 2017)

IKE said:


> I picked up a three 'D' cell LED Maglite last winter that is really bright that I like......they run about $25.00 excluding batteries.




God Man, IKE!   Three "D" Cells is correct!


----------



## IKE (Jul 8, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> God Man, IKE!   Three "D" Cells is correct!



Pheww, that's a big weight off my shoulders......I'm soooo pleased that I gave you the correct answer Hal.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2017)

Just make sure you inspect the batteries occasionally before they leak and "rust"  up inside.

I've had to discard a couple of them because I was unable to unscrew the cap due to corrosion.  (mostly  pen lights.)


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 8, 2017)

IKE said:


> Pheww, that's a big weight off my shoulders......I'm soooo pleased that I gave you the correct answer Hal.



Hey IKE,

I wasn't *demanding* that you supply the correct answer...I'm just pleased that you did!

I'm not the 'Schoolmaster' on this Forum, you know! 
HDH


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2017)

I like this style of disposable flashlights:


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Storing batteries in a cool place is a good idea...I'm not sure if Freezing them helps.  If you use a fair amount of batteries, you might want to go to EBAY and shop for Duracell "Procell" batteries.  I've used these for years, and they last twice as long as the commercial Eveready, Ray-o-Vac, etc., alkalines sold in the stores, And, on EBAY, they are half the price of the store batteries.
> 
> Rechargeable batteries are OK, but if you measure the voltage after they have been out of the charger for an hour or so, most only put out 1.2 to 1.4 volts...so, I don't think they have much of an advantage.



Rechargeables won't charge to 1.5 volts.  It's always less.  They still are fine for most applications.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 26, 2017)

My favorite flashlight of all time was the big 5 "D"-cell units.  They were powerful and big and heavy, and could serve as a blunt-force weapon if needed.

HDH


----------

